# Looking for your comment on my rock arrangment



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello  

So, I have long been wanting to do something like Aquoi's Enzan, and if I can just get my new tank hood to work, I will be setting this up somethine during next week I hope. I have cut out a piece of cardboard in the size of my tank, and today I startet setting up some arrangments of the rock to see how things turned out. Ofcourse, it all sucked  

But, I was smart enought to take pictures of everything, and so I was hoping somebody could take the time to comment on my arrangmenst. Aquoi named his tank Faraway mountains... I think I'm gonna name mine Fare from a mountain :lol: 

Arrangments nr 1: Since there's no gravel, you have to add some imaginations. The focal point is going to be higher than it is on this pictures, and also, the most left pieces and the front piece will be covered in gravel so the just look like the side of a mountain.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Second arrangment: This time there's two focal points, and I don't think this will work in a 30G tank. But it turned out to be one of the arrangmenst I liked the best, so...


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Arrangment nr.3: This also turned out OK, but the left piece look's unatural and unstaibel...


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Arrangment nr. 4: This suffers from the same mistake as the nr. 3. Also, I find it boring... But, that's what I ended up with sadly :? So, any advice on how I should proced would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I like no# 2 the best except the two rocks are about the same hight. Is that a support under the rock on the right? If so, did you try removing it?
I think it would look better if they weren't the same hight. Its hard to tell without gravel, because you could vary heights that way and the bottoms would be partially covered.
just my 2cents worth (what the hey do I know)
Steve


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The first arrangement seems best to me. A single dominating rock, and a big one too. The other rocks add to the feel.

--Nikolay


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Hanzo,
what kind of rock is that ? and i would have to go with #1 i like the uneven feeling of it


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I'd go with #1 as well, or something based of the same idea.

#2 is ok, but I agree that having both at the same height won't work well. With that one, I'd go with the one on the left being the main larger focal point, with the one on the right being smaller and less dominant.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hanzo, Seems like your off to a good start I guess I will enter my opinion aswell. Hope you don't mind.

Arr. 2. The left most rock is definately the best looking piece and also that seems to be the most striking placement of it. I think I would start with that one and build from there. I would place it, using the golden rule, about 3/8 of the tank's length from the left side. Possible toward the front of hte tank to accentuate its size and make it seem taller. I would also try to place it on a mound of gravel to give it a bit more heigth.

Arr.3 The bigger rock in the back, on the right, seems to be placed well also. It seems like a good view point for that piece. I think I would place it to the right of the first rock I mentioned, slightly behind and possible buiried in the gravel a bit and also leaning to the left a bit. this will create some depth to the arrangement and make the first pece seem bigger and the second seem smaller. Buring some of it will also hide the very unnatural right angle it has on the bottom. 

For the third main piece of the arrangement I think I would use one of the two left most rocks (the two leaning to the right) from arr. 3. I would place it in the back left corner of the tank but I do not know if I would wnat it leaning to the left or the right. You might have to play with that some. I think I would be most inclined to go with the smaller rock (the one on the block in the back of arr 3) to create a bit more depth to the whoel arrangement. Its shape color seem to match the other two pieces I mentioned, best. 

However, I also like the way the middle rock of arr. 2 lays down. In second thought, it might look better as the third rock in the right corner. Keep it laying down and have it point from the back corner to the larger, foremost rock.

One last thing that I might try if it were me, is to keep the rock in the back left where I have suggested and move the other two pieces to the right side of the tank. The biggest still toward the front but about 3/8 the tank length from the right side and the second piece still behind that one and to the right. This might be to much distance though based on the length of the 30 gallon. 

Keep playing wiht it. I know you will get it

Luck. Hope that was helpful.


----------



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

Personally, try arrangement #2, but shift the 'riser rock' your using under the right side piece to underneath the left side, forcing it up higher. This will give the height difference that a lot of folks are commenting on. Also, if you make that change, you might want to consider playing with which is foreground and which is further back.

Lastly, have you considered sifting both rocks to one side in the manner Aquoi's?


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

The rocks are somehow too different in shape and form from each other (from the pics) and therefore looks unnatural. What I'd do is to smash the biggest piece into smaller and medium pieces. Then use the 2nd biggest (now the biggest) as the tate ishi (standing stone). As the stones are quite flat and lack chi (energy), a laid back and calm scape would give better results.
With the smashed pieces of rock, hopefully you get good shapes, carefully place them around while taking into consideration the golden ratio, perspective and overall visual balance. The darker reddish stone looks like a penis and is the odd one out. don't use that one.
This scape will somehow look better with small to medium stones scattered around to balance and ease, but maintain the solidity of the 3 main stones, applying the rules of Sanzon Iwagumi.

Here's my concept in graphic, you can try...










As for planting. I cannot imagine stem plants in there so I guess a hairgrass or glosso plain is the way to go. Layered Riccia will look really good but carpeting it with a layered effect is tricky. E. tenellus and other slender leaved plants can be planted amidst the rocks. But use really small leaved ones to preserve the landscaped and wide plains look.

Choose a fish that complements your rock color well.

I hope my opinion is helpful. :wink:


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

I'd go with #2. If you really wanted to make it better, you could play aroung with it a little... maybe shifting the middle rock 45 degrees, or even putting the leftmost rock closer to the front. I agree with the fact that there probably shouldn't be two focal points, so maybe take out the flat rock that makes the one to the right taller.

Just some thoughts...


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Wow, I'm really impressed at the amount of feedback I'm getting! Thank you each and every one!

I also postet this on the norwegian forum, and number 2 was votet with a landslide. I think I will give this one a new try as well.

Aquoi, I agree with your reasoning. I will give this a try as well, but I will wait just a tad longer. I don't want to smash up the pieces before I know I have a clear view of what I'm going for. Your graphics are beyond and above again 8) !!!

Also, I got a tip to try this in a triangular shape. I testet this out as well, but it didn't turn out all that well. I guess it's missing hight and dynamic to it. I blame this partialy on my rock (petrified wood btw), and largly on my skills :roll: 

Anyway, here's the result


----------



## aquoi (Mar 21, 2004)

You place it too much to the left. And too crowded. spread it out a bit and relax the composition.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry I took so long getting back to this :roll: 

Anyways, I tried out Aquoi advice, and this is what I ended up with.

It turned out OK. I agree with you in that my rock's are to dull to really make the energetic composition that's I was originaly looking for, and I find this setup pleasing and calming if nothing else. You have to imagin the senter point higher up, and the rock on the left will be almost covered in gravel so that just the top of it is showing. Comments?


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Also, since I originaly wantet a composition full of energy, I went out looking for more rocks. And so I found this great piece.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I tried it out, but I ended up with the conclusion that i don't really have any pieces to go with it, the rest is rather dull. This is the best that came out of a handfull of arrangments.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

for the right coposition, i would prefer the medium amd large rock to be leaning towards each other and the smaller rock preferably in the front. then it will look pretty much like sanzun iwagumi 

MY 1/2 cents
Vincent


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thought I'd try Aquoi's approach *LOL*


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

..........

INTERESTING......................


----------

